# Massive Black Library Clear Out



## kwhite5

Hi all,

Due to some unforseen circumstance (AKA the missus) im having to clear out a lot of library space. Before i resort to the likes of ebay etc i want to get in touch with some fellow enthusiasts first and give you guys a chance to grab some great bargains ive been collecting for over 10 years now and have picked up some special items ill list below please contact me if any are of interest to you with an offer.

P.S not sure if this is allowed on here if not sorry!

Any pictures etc of conditions, signitures etc can be provided

Conditions are AN (As New) U (Used good condition minor dog earing etc) UB (Used Bad condition major dog earing etc all stille readable nothing i have is torn etc)

Collection

Limited Editions/Signed

Arjac Rockfist - Ben Counter - AN
Ragnar Blackmane - ADB - AN
Rouboute Gulliman - David Annandale - AN
Sons of Wrath - Andy Smillie - AN
Aurellian - ADB - AN
Catechism of Hate - Gav Thorpe - AN
Traitors Gorge - Mike Lee - AN
Corax Soulforge - Gav Thorpe - AN
Tallern Executioner - John French - AN
Flesh of Cretecia - Andy Smillie - AN
Brotherhood of the Storm - Chris Wraight - AN
The Purge - Anthony Reynolds - AN
Promethean Sun - Nick Kyme - AN
Wolf King - Chris Wraight - AN
Ravenlord - Gav Thorpe - AN
Rebirth - Nick Kyme - AN
Macragges Honour Graphic novel - Dan Abnett - AN
The Horus Heresy Collected Visions - AN
Visions of War - Space Marines Battles - AN
The Imperial Knight Companion -AN
The Unkindness of Ravens - George Mann - AN
Seditions Gate - AN
Scorched Earth - Nick Kyme - AN
The 7th Serpant - Graham Mcneil - AN

Normal Editions

The Horus Heresy Harback Editions all AN
1 - Horus Rising
2 - False Gods
3 - Galaxy in Flames
4 - The flight of the eisenstein
5 - Fulgrim
27 - The Unremembered Empire
The Scripts Voulume one

Valedor - Guy Hayley - AN HB


----------



## Revokation

p.m.ed :smile2:

edit : I bought some books from this seller - arrived in perfect condition, well-packed and as described !! Reliable member !!!! AAAAAA+++++++++


----------



## TheLECollector

Revokation said:


> p.m.ed :smile2:
> 
> edit : I bought some books from this seller - arrived in perfect condition, well-packed and as described !! Reliable member !!!! AAAAAA+++++++++





kwhite5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Due to some unforseen circumstance (AKA the missus) im having to clear out a lot of library space. Before i resort to the likes of ebay etc i want to get in touch with some fellow enthusiasts first and give you guys a chance to grab some great bargains ive been collecting for over 10 years now and have picked up some special items ill list below please contact me if any are of interest to you with an offer.
> 
> P.S not sure if this is allowed on here if not sorry!
> 
> Any pictures etc of conditions, signitures etc can be provided
> 
> Conditions are AN (As New) U (Used good condition minor dog earing etc) UB (Used Bad condition major dog earing etc all stille readable nothing i have is torn etc)
> 
> Collection
> 
> Limited Editions/Signed
> 
> Arjac Rockfist - Ben Counter - AN
> Ragnar Blackmane - ADB - AN
> Rouboute Gulliman - David Annandale - AN
> Sons of Wrath - Andy Smillie - AN
> Aurellian - ADB - AN
> Catechism of Hate - Gav Thorpe - AN
> Traitors Gorge - Mike Lee - AN
> Corax Soulforge - Gav Thorpe - AN
> Tallern Executioner - John French - AN
> Flesh of Cretecia - Andy Smillie - AN
> Brotherhood of the Storm - Chris Wraight - AN
> The Purge - Anthony Reynolds - AN
> Promethean Sun - Nick Kyme - AN
> Wolf King - Chris Wraight - AN
> Ravenlord - Gav Thorpe - AN
> Rebirth - Nick Kyme - AN
> Macragges Honour Graphic novel - Dan Abnett - AN
> The Horus Heresy Collected Visions - AN
> Visions of War - Space Marines Battles - AN
> The Imperial Knight Companion -AN
> The Unkindness of Ravens - George Mann - AN
> Seditions Gate - AN
> Scorched Earth - Nick Kyme - AN
> The 7th Serpant - Graham Mcneil - AN
> 
> Normal Editions
> 
> The Horus Heresy Harback Editions all AN
> 1 - Horus Rising
> 2 - False Gods
> 3 - Galaxy in Flames
> 4 - The flight of the eisenstein
> 5 - Fulgrim
> 27 - The Unremembered Empire
> The Scripts Voulume one
> 
> Valedor - Guy Hayley - AN HB


Hey I know this is super late but do you have any books left?


----------



## Adelsonkenzie532

kwhite5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Due to some unforseen circumstance (AKA the missus) im having to clear out a lot of library space. Before i resort to the likes of ebay etc i want to get in touch with some fellow enthusiasts first and give you guys a chance to grab some great bargains ive been collecting for over 10 years now and have picked up some special items ill list below please contact me if any are of interest to you with an offer.
> 
> P.S not sure if this is allowed on here if not sorry!
> 
> Any pictures etc of conditions, signitures etc can be provided
> 
> Conditions are AN (As New) U (Used good condition minor dog earing etc) UB (Used Bad condition major dog earing etc all stille readable nothing i have is torn etc)
> 
> Collection
> 
> Limited Editions/Signed
> 
> Arjac Rockfist - Ben Counter - AN
> Ragnar Blackmane - ADB - AN
> Rouboute Gulliman - David Annandale - AN
> Sons of Wrath - Andy Smillie - AN
> Aurellian - ADB - AN
> Catechism of Hate - Gav Thorpe - AN
> Traitors Gorge - Mike Lee - AN
> Corax Soulforge - Gav Thorpe - AN
> Tallern Executioner - John French - AN
> Flesh of Cretecia - Andy Smillie - AN
> Brotherhood of the Storm - Chris Wraight - AN
> The Purge - Anthony Reynolds - AN
> Promethean Sun - Nick Kyme - AN
> Wolf King - Chris Wraight - AN
> Ravenlord - Gav Thorpe - AN
> Rebirth - Nick Kyme - AN
> Macragges Honour Graphic novel - Dan Abnett - AN
> The Horus Heresy Collected Visions - AN
> Visions of War - Space Marines Battles - AN
> The Imperial Knight Companion -AN
> The Unkindness of Ravens - George Mann - AN
> Seditions Gate - AN
> Scorched Earth - Nick Kyme - AN
> The 7th Serpant - Graham Mcneil - AN
> 
> Normal Editions
> 
> The Horus Heresy Harback Editions all AN
> 1 - Horus Rising
> 2 - False Gods
> 3 - bad bunny merch shop
> 4 - Galaxy in Flames
> 5 - The flight of the eisenstein
> 6 - Fulgrim
> 27 - The Unremembered Empire
> The Scripts Voulume one
> 
> Valedor - Guy Hayley - AN HB


Thank you for sharing, dear. Please respond if this information is available as I am also seeking for some books. I'm grateful.


----------

